# Blue Buffalo Indoor Health cat food



## Xweetalk (Jul 14, 2015)

So I bought a new hedgie yesterday, her name is Delilah. She's a little over 2 years old. 
Her previous owner was feeding her the Indoor Health chicken and rice recipe for cats. I've looked through the forums at the ingredients and it doesn't contain anything that people say would be an issue for her. I'm curious to know if this the best to keep her on or try a different food?
(The previous owner also gave me an extra bag of a different food. Purina Cat chow indoor. The first ingredient is corn meal, so I can't feed her that.)


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Keep her on that at least for now. 
Then once she is settled in you would want to start adding another food or two into a mix.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Here is a good thread to start learning about nutrition, including a step by step guide on how to choose foods and switch to them.


----------

